# TT Sline Spec



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

So almost about to press the button and order my TT S-Line 2ltr Stronic Quattro Convertible and having some last minute flaps about the options

Must haves
- Exterior colour Floret Silver
- Comfort & Sound Pack
- Tech Pack
Nice to haves
- Auto Dim mirror with light rain sensor
- Advanced Key
- Wind Deflector

Anyone got any thoughts or inputs on these items - I test drove with the Must haves above and it was perfect for me from what I could see but think the nice to haves are a little trivial


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Must haves
- Exterior colour Floret Silver (have seen a few in silver and it's a nice choice in my view, especially with tan or red super sports seats)
- Comfort & Sound Pack (sensible to have rear reverse sensors especially on th rag top, and people seem to like the B&O speaker package - the armrest finishes off the interior too)
- Tech Pack (some people go mad for it, others don't see the value)
Nice to haves
- Auto Dim mirror with light rain sensor (usually turn this off in our other Audi - it makes things too dark. Possibly more useful for seasoned motorway drivers but as more and more cars have auto-levelling headlights these days, you actually have fewer cars with misaligned headlights)
- Advanced Key (not something we've found useful on our other Audi - especially annoying when cleaning as the car keeps locking then unlocking when cleaning around the door handles when the key is in your pocket)
- Wind Deflector (depends how ruffled you like your hair)

It's hard to give other people advice on options; this is your car and you're spending a lot of money - even if something proves useless, it's better to regret having the optional extra than regretting not having it.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've ordered a roadster too 

Nice to haves
- Auto Dim mirror with light rain sensor - as I understand you get auto lights and wipers with the S-line so really you are just adding the dimming mirror at £110. I wouldn't bother, never found it was that much use.
- Advanced Key - Just avoids the need to press lock / unlock on your keyfob. Not worth it for me.
- Wind Deflector - Yes, a must have. Made a big difference to the amount of buffeting when I test drove a roadster with one.

I've become dependant upon reversing sensors so I've ordered them. Are you happy with the standard alloys? Personally I much prefer the 19" 5-twin-spoke wheels @ £450.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Heated seats tend to be a must in a roadster

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mulski (Nov 29, 2015)

Agree with Samoa, heated seats are essential. Been running mine with the roof down at 2 degrees and heated seats make all the difference. I don't have the wind deflector and to be honest it's not that blustery. As good as my prev A5 cab with the wind deflector in.

Good luck with your decision, it's a great car.

Cheers


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't want bigger wheels as it impacts the ride quality so I am sticking to the stock sized ones

I am coming from an S4 cab and happily drive around any time of the year with the roof down so heated seats really don't matter to me - if it is like this without the deflector then I can do without it as it didn't look very nice at all

Points about the keyless entry taken and removed as I was on the fence on that one

And now realising that it comes with auto lights and wipers anyway makes the mirror a bit redundant

Thanks


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

One more question - how about the extra option to lower by 10mm and firm up the suspension?


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

mjhamilton said:


> One more question - how about the extra option to lower by 10mm and firm up the suspension?


Yes, unless you live at the end of a farm track; there's barely any trade off in comfort and the lower stance improves the aesthetics. And it's 'free'!


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

LEIGH-H said:


> mjhamilton said:
> 
> 
> > One more question - how about the extra option to lower by 10mm and firm up the suspension?
> ...


so it doesn't make the car as stiff as a board?


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

The car's already reasonably stiff and the S-line suspension, in my view, doesn't do anything to spoil the ride. It is a matter of personal preference however, so it's probably worth your while testing a sport and s-line set up side-by-side.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

mjhamilton said:


> One more question - how about the extra option to lower by 10mm and firm up the suspension?


Surely you have answered this question with your earlier comment of


mjhamilton said:


> I don't want bigger wheels as it impacts the ride quality so I am sticking to the stock sized ones


So unless you want a harder ride I would forget about the lowered suspension.


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

Arbalest said:


> mjhamilton said:
> 
> 
> > One more question - how about the extra option to lower by 10mm and firm up the suspension?
> ...


good point but does the lowering impact the ride quality? I guess I should have worded it more in that way

Now they are talking GAP and Autoglym which rolls in a nearly £1000 between them - I may take GAP for piece of mind but anyone have anything to say in AG?

Saw a pearl grey one this morning so now it's a coin flip between this or silver


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Don't take gap from your dealer!! Your insurer probably offers 'old for new' if the car is a total loss in the first 12 months. Check with your insurer, but most policies offer this, then buy gap insurance when you actually need it I.e in a year's time (for about half of what your dealer's quoting you).

Also, don't buy the life shine nonsense; if you're obsessive about your paintwork take it to a decent detailer as soon as you pick up the car and leave it with them for the day. Expect to pay between £150-£200 and you'll have a beautifully prepped 'better than new looking' car. There you go, you've saved about £800 which would have been in the pocket of your dealer!


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

I agree with the above comments from LEIGH-H; except I would budget for at least double (if not treble) the estimate for a new car detailing. However it would still be money well spent if you care about your car's appearance.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Arbalest said:


> I agree with the above comments from LEIGH-H; except I would budget for at least double (if not treble) the estimate for a new car detailing. However it would still be money well spent if you care about your car's appearance.


Agreed for full detailing; the best in my area charges £500+ for the full works over 2 days. However for a professional detailer to properly apply a good quality wax after polishing out the dealer created swirl marks, £150-£200 should cover that. Of course it depends on local competition too.

In my view the less interference the dealer has with a car, the better.


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

Order placed about an hour ago

Went for Daytona grey in the end with the standard S-Line wheels and the extra 10mm drop option

They matched 3rd party gap insurance and also pretty much bundled the 3 year service plan

Now just waiting for my build date

Excited now


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

Congrats, hopefully the wait won't be too long.


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

mjhamilton said:


> I don't want bigger wheels as it impacts the ride quality so I am sticking to the stock sized ones
> 
> I am coming from an S4 cab and happily drive around any time of the year with the roof down so heated seats really don't matter to me - if it is like this without the deflector then I can do without it as it didn't look very nice at all
> 
> ...


I have had advanced key in my Honda for 3 years, ordered it for TT even though the money is way over the top.
Its really nice just to be able to walk up to any door and it will open without need for reaching for keys. Especially if your hands are full, I can just poke out a finger to open the doors. 
I really liked the Matrix lights but decided to spend same money on heated seats and advanced key.
Love heated seats as ease your back pains when driving distances or even if your suffering from a mild bad back my seats ease the discomfort.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Completely agree with Leigh H. Almost all insurer give new for old up to 12 months, then a good GAP would be £125 or so for years two and three.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Strange how the dealers are keen for you to spend £500 ish for a detail. I'm waiting for my 1.8T to arrive but couldn't resist looking in at the dealers this evening just to remind myself how cool the new TT is, they had five approved used cars on the lot and none of them were as clean as the car I turned up in!!! They throw a bucket of water over it and hope for the best, they certainly don't get it detailed. In fact a black 2.0T sport was the best on the forecourt and that had a sign saying awaiting preparation!!!


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

I think someone stated above that it is best to let the dealer touch the car as little as possible

I have all the gear and a pretty good idea so can clay, clean, machine polish and protect myself and probably do a better job


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

Build week 19 - s**t just got srs now 

Better actually make an effort to sell the old S4 Cab


----------



## gixerste (Dec 13, 2010)

4433allanr said:


> Completely agree with Leigh H. Almost all insurer give new for old up to 12 months, then a good GAP would be £125 or so for years two and three.


 If you take gap out from new you can have a back to invoice policy which will give you the value that is on the invoice for the car. Take it out in a years time and you will only get what the car is worth then. I purchased a 10 month old TT S Line for £27500 I configured the car with all the options mine had and it came out at about £38000 so this shows you how much you could loose on an insurance pay out if you take your gap insurance out after 12 months. If ever I buy a brand new car again I would defiantly take out GAP from new


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

I am going to take the Audi GAP but not at £500


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

mjhamilton said:


> I am going to take the Audi GAP but not at £500


Check whether you're getting Return to Invoice or Replacement car cover.
Return to invoice will only give you what you paid for it and in the possible absence of future £5000 Audi contributions and decent dealer discounts you could find yourself left out of pocket by £6 or 7k.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> mjhamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to take the Audi GAP but not at £500
> ...


True, but even with back to invoice cash you end up with a brand new car for only £5k, so you're in a better position as you now have a brand new car again?

Guess depreciation would be more than the £5k as soon as you leave the forecourt


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > mjhamilton said:
> ...


Depends on whether or not you want to cover that £5k+ loss by spending another £40 or so on better GAP. "Do you feel lucky punk?"


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

My invoice states the full price of the car and the £5k discount is a line item

So no matter how you look at it the value of the car will be the full and not minus the discount


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

Note to all

Make sure you order the 1BV option on the S-Line suspension to lower by 10mm - it looks perfect by reducing the arch gap and make no difference to the ride quality at all

Have also been over speed bumps and around a multistory car park with no scrapes

It's a free option but well worth it in my opinion


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I have Daytona and Std S-line wheels and they are a good colour match.I reckon Daytona is the best colour you can get on any Audi.


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

90TJM said:


> I have Daytona and Std S-line wheels and they are a good colour match.I reckon Daytona is the best colour you can get on any Audi.


same combo as me so I cannot disagree

I looked at other wheels but thought the dark inserts on the standard ones would work with the colour - and I was 100% right


----------

